# WinTV Card not seen by linux

## Drewgrange

Here is what I did, first I added all the modules I'm about to mention into the kernel as modules. THen,

modprobe i2c-core

modprobe i2c-algo-bit

modprobe videodev

modprobe bttv

they all work fine until bttv which brings back the error: (path of bttv driver) : No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters. You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

At the bottom of dmesg it says:

bttv: driver version 0.7.96 loaded

bttv: using 4 buffers with 2080k for capture

bttv: Host bridge is Intel COrp. 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Host Bridge

in previous threads related to wintv cards, peoples dmesg's have said more than that, so I think it just isn't seeing the card. What files should I check/edit?

----------

## Drewgrange

btw, its a WinTV PVR 250 if that changes anything. 

I have read something about v4l2, I only see v4l in my kernel options. Do I need to upgrade to a 2.5 kernel? If so, how would I do that?

----------

## mmealman

The PVR cards don't use the bttr(or whatever) chipset, they use a brand new one.

See http://ivtv.sourceforge.net/ for the drivers you need, although they're still fairly rough quality. They are being actively worked on however and I've heard that they're fully functional.

If you use the above, let me know how it works. I've been wanting to get one of these cards for quite a while now.

----------

## Drewgrange

Thanks, I went to the page and read through it.. I don't understand what I need to do there at all. 

Has anybody had any luck getting it to work using the cx88 drivers from bytesex.org?

----------

## monkeyBox

I just got this card today and am having the same problems. I'm using the 2.5.66 kernel.  This is what I read in the 2.5.66 kernel documentation that pertains only to the WinTV/PVR model:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The most important insmod option for bttv is "card=n" to select the
> ...

 

unfortunately I cannot find this file on the CD that came with my WinTV PVR 250.  If anyone else knows how to get this to work I'd be happy to know.

----------

## Drewgrange

monkeybox, our card isn't supported in linux yet :/ 

go to ivtv.sourceforge.net where you can get at least some support. Right now I can't change the channels or get any audio, but some people can  :Smile: 

----------

## mmealman

The ivtv driver is still in the rough, and MythTV is just now starting to support the card, but active work is being done on both.

You can also check out http://www.shspvr.com/forum/ for more resources on the PVR250 and PVR350.

----------

